# Wlan



## Savage2k (2. Mai 2002)

Ist es möglich mit einem Pc mit einer Wlan Karte und einem Laptop mit wlan Karte ein Netzwerk aufzubauen, also ohne Accespoint. So das der Pc als Gateway dient und beide Daten austauschen können. Wenn ihr noch gute Hardware kennt oder gute Angebote wäre das noch besser. 11 mbit reichen aus!
Dann ist es möglich 3 Netzwerkkarten 1 für dsl, 1 für lan und 1 wlan Karte in ein Pc zu stecken! Als Os hab ich Winxp Pro.
Und meine letzte frage ich hab einen 2ten Pc im lan welcher über einen andern Pc ins Inet geht über Dsl. Ich habe das Problem das ich auf dem 2ten Pc im Lan viele Hp´s nicht erreichen kann(läuft alles über Internetfreigabe von windows funzt beim zocken und bc einwandfrei nur beim surfen nicht so richtig). Hab dazu schon mal gelesen das man den Mtu Wert verändern muss , wobei dies nichts geholfen hat. Und wenn ich den 2ten Pc im Lan ausschalte wird die Inet Verbindung auf dem "Server" getrennt dies ist sehr nervig wenn ihr abhilfe wisst schreibt!
So das waren viele fragen für hilfreiche antworten schon mal danke im vorraus!!!! 

MFg SaVaGe


----------



## Moartel (2. Mai 2002)

So weit ich weiß kann man WLAN zwischen 2 PCS direkt aufziehen.

Es ist grundsätzlich schon möglich 3 Netzwerkkarten in den PC zu stecken. Am besten benennst du die eindeutig oder nimmst andere Typen her dass du nicht durcheinander kommst.
Wahrscheinlich musst du den einzelnen Karten verschiedene IPs zuweisen.


----------



## Virtual Freak (2. Mai 2002)

*ja ist möglich*

auf jeden fall bei diesen karten die ich hier im einsatz habe...
man nennt diesen Modus ad-hoc oder peer to peer Modus..

es sollte möglich sein wenn du den modus von Infratstrucktre auf einen anderens stellst...eben ad hoc oder so...
¨dabei ist kein AP nötig...
wie gut oder eben schlecht das aller dings funktioniert ist mir nicht bekannt da ich es selber noch nicht probiert habe..

allerdings...wenn du schon geld für Wireless zueg in die Hand nimmst..(das zueg ist nicht billig) dann kauf dir doch gleich nen WirelessRouter oder Wireless/SwitchCombi Router und knall in alle deine Rechner (machst du ja sowieso) ne Wireless Karte rein...
ist dann einiges einfacher zum Installieren und dein Rechner mit dem DSl anschluss muss nicht immer laufen wenn du mit dem Schlepptop ins Inet willst...

Greetz VF


----------

